# Tff Ukaps Bbq, 02/08/08 - date changed



## Gill (16 Jul 2008)

Tff Ukaps Bbq, 02/08/08 - date changed

Guys

I am having a BBQ next saturday 260708 as its been so nice and i feel like having one. 

the gardens will be finished by then, and it will be open plan 3 level terraced with patio, decking, frass, and arbours and cosy seating areas. 

Those of you that have had my grans+mums cooking before will now how Gooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooood It is,
Doing veg and Non veg and Vegan. 
My Veg Roast Stuffed Toaties are legendary. You'll hardly even notice there is not much meat. 
I make the best spud fillings with a Punjabi/spicy mexican twist
lots of traditional Punjabi dishes and the best samosas that are hand made (grans been doing wedding catering for as long asi can remember and she is in her 90's and still does it all herself.)


Looking to start around 7pm so that peeps can get home and change. 
Who's Coming. 


RSVP.

Pardeep


----------



## tko187 (16 Jul 2008)

*Re: BBQ - 260708*

Damn the sound of them samosas is making me hungry!!! Would love to come but unfortunately im in Edinburgh.


----------



## Garuf (16 Jul 2008)

*Re: BBQ - 260708*

Aw man, I'd love to. Dunno if I can get there though, Anyone coming through stoke wanna swing me a lift?


----------



## Gill (16 Jul 2008)

*Re: BBQ - 260708*

its gonna be mad

expecting loads to come as will open up the garages for seating out into the fields

dev, your helping out of course


----------



## Gill (17 Jul 2008)

*Re: BBQ - 260708*

can do the 27th no probs if people are woking saturdays


----------



## Gill (18 Jul 2008)

*Re: BBQ - 260708*

Nobody want to Come ------ Ahhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh lazy people on here. 

theres about 20 RSVP TFF people Coming.


----------



## Steve Smith (18 Jul 2008)

*Re: BBQ - 260708*

I can't make the 26th mate   I have a mate's 30th party.  He's hired out a large room somewhere and I'm expected to help out.  Been planned for months!

I can defo do the 27th though


----------



## Dan Crawford (18 Jul 2008)

*Re: BBQ - 260708*



			
				Gill said:
			
		

> Nobody want to Come ------ Ahhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh lazy people on here.
> 
> theres about 20 RSVP TFF people Coming.



Not lazy pal, just busy this time of year, don't be offended.


----------



## Gill (22 Jul 2008)

Tff Ukaps Bbq, 02/08/08 - date changed 

dec's and games wonlt be here for this week. so changed to the following sunday


----------



## Steve Smith (23 Jul 2008)

I can still defo make that


----------



## daniel19831123 (23 Jul 2008)

Will need to confirm with you on a later date. I might be working then. Shitty hospital job... absolutely hate my job. So anti social.


----------

